# Finding the right RAM for Ryzen 2700X ?



## RejZoR (Aug 25, 2018)

I'm thinking of doing something stupid and changing my whole platform for Ryzen (don't ask why lol), specifically 2700X and I'm struggling to find the right RAM. Most vendors are only listing compatibility for Intel and just ignore AMD entirely, they don't list any info on product pages and they certainly don't list if RAM is single rank or double rank. Some have configurators and some have them that are just broken and show nothing (looking at you Corsair). I'm also in dilemma what speed to take. On X99 it basically didn't matter with quad channel, but here, having dual channel only and InfinityFabric tied to RAM speed, it sure as heck matters.

I'm planning to go with 2700X and AORUS X470 Ultra Gaming.


----------



## Xzibit (Aug 25, 2018)

*Check the supported ram list for the motherboard*


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 25, 2018)

Xzibit said:


> *Check the supported ram list for the motherboard*



Heh, the list I found on Gigabyte page only had for Intel boards. Not sure how I missed this one.

Also, these go only up to 2666MHz which I don't think is sufficient. I'd want at least 3200, preferably 3600MHz.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 25, 2018)

Any Samsung B Die would suffice and clock easier


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 25, 2018)

This isn't exactly compability,but you may find it useful choosing ram for ryzen


list (Name/Model number/IC/Rank/Sided )


https://community.amd.com/community...emory-oc-showdown-frequency-vs-memory-timings


I don't know what your motivation for changing is,but have you seen the prices on 1st gen TR ? TR 1920X is down to sub $400 levels


----------



## PerfectWave (Aug 25, 2018)

x470 motherboard and 2700x has less problem with ram then previous generation.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 25, 2018)

Plaese do some before/after tests. I've never seen a user to go x99 -> ryzen. It makes more sense to move to threadripper.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 25, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Plaese do some before/after tests. I've never seen a user to go x99 -> ryzen. It makes more sense to move to threadripper.



To make story short, I have some bullshit problem that I can't figure out no matter what I try. System keeps freezing up. Every first boot from sleep or shutdown, when I play the game, it'll lock up. After it locks up, it won't lock up again anymore until I leave it in sleep or shutdown for hours. It's bullshit because it takes freaking whole day before I can try something else again. I frankly just don't have the nerves to deal with this nonsense anymore. I'm just gonna stick a top end Ryzen and run it stock as is.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 25, 2018)

This is probably some component malfunction. What do you have that is still on warranty ? Seems foolish to downgrade (since you mostly game, 5820K will be faster)  before trying to figure out what t is.

the big question is: is it ONLY when you play a game ? What happens when you stress the CPU ? Or use some heavy stuff like rendering a video ?


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 25, 2018)

https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gfx


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 25, 2018)

I suggest buying 3200 cl14, this should run on any 2nd gen ryzen. Then work your way up through OC. You'd be disappointed buying 3600 that don't work. Although you can always return them within 14 days, but you'll pay the packaging you opened.

I'd still try to figure of what is wrong with that x99 though, it's a beastly platform.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 25, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> This is probably some component malfunction. What do you have that is still on warranty ? Seems foolish to downgrade (since you mostly game, 5820K will be faster)  before trying to figure out what t is.
> 
> the big question is: is it ONLY when you play a game ? What happens when you stress the CPU ? Or use some heavy stuff like rendering a video ?



I frankly don't know. I'm testing for 4 days now because it's taking so long between this crap re-occuring.
I think I've tried with stock CPU and RAM and it locked up anyway, but I'm not sure. I have it set at stock again for test today. It's so hard to test because in RealBench it wasn't crashing/locking up and in event logs, there is just entry about unexpected shutdown. Which is next to useless. I can figure out errors and stuff easily, you got logs and stuff, it can be traced. I don't have 500+ € graphic cards and CPU's/motherboards laying around for testing a hard lockup that happens from god knows what... It's weird because it just started happening out of the blue few days ago and it's pissing me off so much I want to just change entire platform and hope for the best. Stupid, but I'm almost that desperate.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 25, 2018)

I suspect it's mobo or PSU.
I think you have to be absolutely,positively,120% sure it's not the PSU before you switch.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 25, 2018)

Ryzens ram support is a lot better than it used to be, and a 2000 series ryzen is even better.

I mean i've got a first gen board that at launch wouldnt work past 2400Mhz, and here i am at 3200Mhz without any fuss whatsoever, on RAM thats not particularly Ryzen friendly (Hynix C-Die)\
I could even POST at 3800Mhz, but didnt feel like putting in the effort to make it stable.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 25, 2018)

When I was investigating RAM for the first generation Ryzen it was clear at that time the Samsung B die single rank modules were the safest bet to achieve the faster speeds, from what I have seen with the 2nd generation it remains the same but I think the 2nd gen are a little less finicky, you would probably be wise to ask in the Ryzen Zen garden thread and ask there to be sure, if that is still the case then this may help...…..

http://techteamgb.co.uk/2017/05/06/samsung-b-die-memory-amd-ryzen-memory-support/


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 25, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> I suspect it's mobo or PSU.
> I think you have to be absolutely,positively,120% sure it's not the PSU before you switch.



I've had some other issues before, bought a new PSU just for testing and I had the same problem still. Also, it's a very high end PSU that's always properly cooled so I find it unlikely that it would crap out already.

@Tatty_One 
Thx for this, the link seems like the best resource. Found several sticks that are available at my local dealer which is already a good start. 3600MHz ones even.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 25, 2018)

Is anything in your system under warranty ? Are you going to sell the parts not knowing what is good and what is not ?


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 25, 2018)

It's assembled from parts bought in Germany. I usually don't have the nerves to send stuff back there. I think the store where I bought it doen't even exist anymore (HardwareVersand). I think I bought the whole thing by components there.


----------



## GLD (Aug 25, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c14d-16gfx



Get This Kit! I have it in my Ryzen rig, and it is flawless at 3200MHz @ 14-14-14-34!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 25, 2018)

You're basically gonna have to sell cpu and mobo as possibly damaged.But if there's no other way then go for the new rig.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 25, 2018)

I mean, if stock is not problematic, it's still a very capable 12 threads system. But it's not enough for gaming, especially heavy CPU dependent games.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 25, 2018)

I don't think 2700x can do anything more in gaming than 4.5G 5820k can't.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 25, 2018)

I don't need it to do more. Just at least the same. And it basically does that out of the box. I'm assuming things running at factory specs should ensure longer operation than something pushed almost to the limit. Yeah, it's hard to believe this is coming from under my fingers, but I have really bad experience with X99 long term. I just wish something would pop completely with a smoke or something so I know what exactly died instead of this half assed locking up once a day when I need it to happen the least.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 25, 2018)

It's a weird issue honestly.At least you'll have a new, problem-free system. GL with that.

btw remeber to get some proper cooling on those vrms going with 2700x. I remember you said you'll be using 280mm mounted on top, such configuration is known to provide very little cooling to vrms and your board is gonna need it with such a chip.

also, watch the buildzoid review of this board


----------



## Xzibit (Aug 25, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> Heh, the list I found on Gigabyte page only had for Intel boards. Not sure how I missed this one.
> 
> Also, these go only up to 2666MHz which I don't think is sufficient. I'd want at least 3200, preferably 3600MHz.



The rated speed is in neon blue. the fall back (native) is on the right. Module#. how many it supports on which slots and XMP capability

The first set on the PDF is 3200mhz.  G-Skill Flare X 3200mhz CL14 looks to be the best

From the PDF
*G.SKILL 8GB 1Rx8 F4-3200C14Q-32GFX SS 14-14-14-34 1.35v* V V v 2133

Look up model number (^Linked it to G-Skill) in your local for best price. Its a 32GB kit 4x8GB. @Caring1 Linked the 16GB kit 2x8GB up above

You can probably OC those to 3400 maybe 3600 on 16


----------



## basco (Aug 26, 2018)

if you like i am going on 10 day vacation to italy\gorizia near border to slovenia and have samsung b die 3200c14 2x8gb single sided or samsung e die on gskill 3200 c16 4x8gb dual sided or 4x8gb corsair b die 3200c16 ss 4x8gb or geil 4x4gb ss 3400c16 i think samsung too.
dont ask me why i like hardware just like you all.

if ya want to test  just give me a hint.


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 28, 2018)

X99 platform has been quite problematic from launch so yeah I say moving onto RyZen is a good choice. Just make sure to grab a MoBo with beefy VRM as future AM4 CPU may have 12 cores varients  

As for RAM I say GSKill Trident 3200 16GB or 32GB, preferably the C14 kit.



Spoiler



EDIT: PS I love your blog about the situation with Twitter, or should I call it SJWitter


----------



## GLD (Aug 28, 2018)

You could save some $ and go with a vanilla 2600 Ryzen like I did. I was wanting a vanilla 2700 Ryzen, until I saw the TPU 1080p shakedown here: 
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/Ryzen_5_2600/13.html


----------



## IceShroom (Aug 28, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> I'm thinking of doing something stupid and changing my whole platform for Ryzen (don't ask why lol), specifically 2700X and I'm struggling to find the right RAM. Most vendors are only listing compatibility for Intel and just ignore AMD entirely, they don't list any info on product pages and they certainly don't list if RAM is single rank or double rank. Some have configurators and some have them that are just broken and show nothing (looking at you Corsair). I'm also in dilemma what speed to take. On X99 it basically didn't matter with quad channel, but here, having dual channel only and InfinityFabric tied to RAM speed, it sure as heck matters.
> 
> I'm planning to go with 2700X and AORUS X470 Ultra Gaming.


I suggest you to get a better motherboard. Gigabyte motherboard has problem with high speed RAM over 3200MHz.


----------

